# Apprenticeship Question



## Ryancb596 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had my interview at the local office yesterday and got a call early this morning for me to have a pre-employment drug test. She said if it was well then I would be ready for the apprenticeship. Im wondering if this means I got accepted? Im curious because she told us we would know around Friday with a letter on what the next step is. Any help would br appreciated


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryancb596 said:


> I had my interview at the local office yesterday and got a call early this morning for me to have a pre-employment drug test. She said if it was well then I would be ready for the apprenticeship. Im wondering if this means I got accepted? Im curious because she told us we would know around Friday with a letter on what the next step is. Any help would br appreciated



Just take it one step at a time when you pass the drug test they will give you the next step.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ryancb596 said:


> I had my interview at the local office yesterday and got a call early this morning for me to have a pre-employment drug test. She said if it was well then I would be ready for the apprenticeship. Im wondering if this means I got accepted? Im curious because she told us we would know around Friday with a letter on what the next step is. Any help would br appreciated


 Are you already considered a Journeyman?


----------



## Ryancb596 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I have my state journeymans license, but I want to go through the apprenticeship because it'll give me more training and experience I cant get with non union in my area. So as soon as the results are back that I passed the drug test then im accepted according to the lady doing all of this


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I honestly haven't heard of someone going through the apprenticeship after having their license. I don't see why not though.

Also about drug tests. I wonder if someone has their green card if they are still ok to smoke at home as long as they are not high at work. Yet they would show up dirty on a UA.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Ryancb596 said:


> Yeah I have my state journeymans license, but I want to go through the apprenticeship because it'll give me more training and experience I cant get with non union in my area. So as soon as the results are back that I passed the drug test then im accepted according to the lady doing all of this


 Would you work for first year apprentice pay????

Why not work as a journeyman, and take on-line courses, or buy training C.D.s?

I can't understand starting from scratch!

Am I misunderstanding your proposal???


----------



## Ryancb596 (Jul 12, 2011)

Its more than I make non union here, I get 8.50 an hour with no insurance, and I went through two years of class to get my jman. So there's a lot I need to learn.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ryancb596 said:


> Its more than I make non union here, I get 8.50 an hour with no insurance, and I went through two years of class to get my jman. So there's a lot I need to learn.


Is there any kind of hour requirement for getting your License there?

We have to have 8000 hours on the Job here.


----------



## Ryancb596 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah 1080 hours of class work to take the test, so I may have a journeyman license but I dont know as much as I need to.


----------

